# Missing aftermarket modern GTO part that could have made a killing!



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

*Okay, I'm still new here to the site. But what I always thought would have made the 04-06 GTO killer looking would have been if an aftermarket company had made some nice ABS rear and side window louvers. 

Any thoughts??

:cool*


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be gay. Our body lines are too smooth. They look good on the new Mustang, but not the GTO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

*Well technically, the GTO without body mods, kits, and something to offset it from it's outer appearance is really nothing more than the love child of a Gran Prix and a Grand Am. 

NOW THAT IS GAY!!! :lol:

The love child appearance is what caused people in the States to not purchase the vehicle to start with. Nothing retro, Nothing tied directly to any old school GTO, etc. If the GTO did not have a Vette engine..........and instead was a supercharged 3800 II, would you still be as crazy over it? Ya know.......smooth body lines and all, lol!!

:cheers*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GRIM said:


> *Well technically, the GTO without body mods, kits, and something to offset it from it's outer appearance is really nothing more than the love child of a Gran Prix and a Grand Am.
> 
> NOW THAT IS GAY!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Phew......... Well at least the GTO no longer resembles a Cavalier. That's a relief.:willy:

The louvers were NOT originally a silly mod, they were functional in the sense they covered the massive window of the Mustang to protect the interior from excessive heat. Besides if there were louvers for the rear window on the GTO then owners would have a reason to gripe about seam spread in the rear seats.


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I don't really get the 'love child of a Grand Prix and a Grand Am' thing as they are both are FWD cars and would only belong in this discussion because of the Pontiac connection.


*Okay, take a look at late model GP & GA coupes and then look at the GTO. It has nothing to do with FWD vs RWD. The GTO (come to think of it, does look like a Cavalier on steroids too, lol!) looks as though you combined a GA and a GP together and tossed in a Vette engine. 

This is all about GTO discussions, right? So anything that is mentioned or compared to a Goat is relative to the discussion of it, correct? :cheers

HMMMMM....... now thinking about GTO JUDGE'S comments about the Cavalier............Now I have just thought of another car that is comparable............ ala' Saturn coupe! If only the Goats had those plastic bodies...............LIGHTER AND FASTER THEY WOULD BE! *


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

> the GTO looks like...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GRIM said:


> *The GTO (come to think of it, does look like a Cavalier on steroids too, lol!) l
> 
> comparable............ ala' Saturn coupe! *


Glad ya included the Cavalier. Now yer talkin. I really wanted a 400 HP Cavalier but they weren't made. The GTO was the only car that came close to one in looks and styling. That's the reason I ordered one. Pontiac really nailed it with the G/A-GP/Cavalier. I'm really not seeing a comparison to the Saturn though. I will have to look harder, perhaps I overlooked it. I would have liked to see the Cobolt SS rear deck wing on these cars though, That would be really RAD. :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I think you meant 'would not have a reason'. But even if a GTO does resemble a Cavalier, the old school GTO not only resembled a Tempest, it actually was one to beigin with. Which resembled a Chevelle, a Skylark, etc. In that sense, the new one has a lot in common with the old one. Especially if you literally define what a GTO (Gran Turismo Omologato) is. In theory, it's the same; big engine that already exists in a sedan body that already exists. Old days: Pontiac 389 in a Tempest, New GM LS1/LS2, in a Holden Monaro. A Grand touring sedan built from homologated items. People's mindset has changed in 30 years but the idea of the car itself really hasn't. I don't really get the 'love child of a Grand Prix and a Grand Am' thing as they are both are FWD cars and would only belong in this discussion because of the Pontiac connection.


I think your gettin a little too deep there HP :lol: Ya gotta keep it simple... Simple minds...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GRIM said:


> *Okay, I'm still new here to the site. But what I always thought would have made the 04-06 GTO killer looking would have been if an aftermarket company had made some nice ABS rear and side window louvers.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> :cool*


Nah, window louvers don't belong on any GM car.


GRIM said:


> *Well technically, the GTO without body mods, kits, and something to offset it from it's outer appearance is really nothing more than the love child of a Gran Prix and a Grand Am.
> 
> NOW THAT IS GAY!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Who says that? I don't get the whole love child thing. Alot of people are glad that the GTO didn't go retro, including me. There is only one car I would buy that has retro styling and that is the Camaro and maybe the Challanger. If I would have bought a Mustang I would not have nearly as much compliments as I do with this plan ole looking GTO.


HP11 said:


> Think about what you just said. Remember, the original GTO was a big engine wrapped in a no frills body.....


Yeup.


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

*Okay, Okay........for those not getting the love child (aka.....mixing of 2 car's appearances.........3 if you count the Cavalier too!) thing, here goes..............

Take the front end of the GP GTX coupe and the rear quarter window of the GP GTX coupe........ add to it the mid section lines (just a bit bulkier) of any Grand Am coupe from 95 up........and you have yourself the 04-06 GTO body with just a nip here of newness and a tuck there of newness. 

The newness probably was stolen tips from the CAVALIER! 


"Window louvers don't belong on any GM car"????

OUCH! Surely you have totally forgotten that hundreds of thousands of sets have been sold (maybe more!!) just for the Camaro and Firebird alone from the late 70's through the mid 90's. Not one of either car could have looked any finer than when they were actually on those cars. 

Hell, I had a 89 Z24 (when a Cavalier was at it's best and looking all grown up, lol!) and the rear window louvers basically made that car look even sportier than it did off the showroom floor. 

To me, the Mustang is horrible looking. Solely just my opinion and far from retro looking enough. Make it look like a Mach I and then maybe we can talk.

The Challenger is horrible driving due to it's weight and out of place interior which should have just stayed in place with the Chargers and the 300 series. 

The Camaro is the best looking RETRO car thus far. But unless you are 5'10" tall and built like a mid size model, you cannot fit comfortably. I cannot even fit at all and I'm 6'4".

I found in the time I owned my GTO that I got compliments on it left and right for it's color (Cosmos Purple) and it's purple and black interior. The exterior styling barely ever got any compliments at all. In fact many people often thought it was a special edition GRAN PRIX that I had badged up. 

Problem is pretty simple why the GTO's sat on the dealer's lots and never took off in sales. Bland exterior styling......plain and simple! Because the power numbers were there, the price was right, and performance was great. It all came down to bland styling. 

Unfortunately it was one of the mistakes in marketing that helped embed an axe in the side of GM's head. Old schoolers like myself don't mind retro if you do it right. But in the same sense, don't just slap a bigtime name badge on any car just to bring back the namesake. If this car was named anything but GTO, it would have sold in higher and faster numbers justifying a stateside version when the Monaro went full body makeover in 07. GM knew it was only going to be a 3 year plan and did not think about it or market it well enough. 

Much like the movie industry right now.......... sometimes it is just not worth remaking a classic. The original GTO was a true classic regardless if it was a hand me down Tempest or not. The modern day version will never come close to those accolades. 

Somethings are better off left alone. :cool *


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Umm I fit fine in a camaro 6ft4in @ 280lbs....... LET THE SEAT DOWN.
Next, the Challenger drives pretty damn good, it is porky but I could live with it if it never went to the track.

THIRD wtf is wrong with a 3800 supercharged engine???????? stock there good for 400h.p. then engine is good for 800h.p.......

Fourth cavilers are gay why would you not buy a Z34??? that car was ****ing AWESOMANSAUCE. Know someone who got one? case ME-WANT!!!
5. window loovers..... Photo shop some on and I well let you know I would like to see one the back though.....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Very old topic (GTO kinda looks like a GP/GA) so this thread's full of fail... The last "EVER" gen GTO is a FAT Cavalier on roids! 

Window louvers... sorry, I got no love for retro on my ride. Maybe on the rear window it might help the rear seat seam stitching last longer for someone that would choose to go that way.... but tint will do the same thing and look better. Side window louvers = ghey, old or new school!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GRIM said:


> Okay, Okay........for those not getting the love child (aka.....mixing of 2 car's appearances.........3 if you count the Cavalier too!) thing, here goes..............
> 
> Take the front end of the GP GTX coupe and the rear quarter window of the GP GTX coupe........ add to it the mid section lines (just a bit bulkier) of any Grand Am coupe from 95 up........and you have yourself the 04-06 GTO body with just a nip here of newness and a tuck there of newness.
> 
> The newness probably was stolen tips from the CAVALIER!


Its a GM most cars and trucks look simular been that way for years. Some people can't tell the differance between a Biscane, Impala or a 67.



> "Window louvers don't belong on any GM car"????
> 
> OUCH! Surely you have totally forgotten that hundreds of thousands of sets have been sold (maybe more!!) just for the Camaro and Firebird alone from the late 70's through the mid 90's. Not one of either car could have looked any finer than when they were actually on those cars.
> 
> Hell, I had a 89 Z24 (when a Cavalier was at it's best and looking all grown up, lol!) and the rear window louvers basically made that car look even sportier than it did off the showroom floor.


Ha, you have to prove the hundreds of thousands. I had an 84 T/A and had freinds and famly that owned F-bodies none of those had window louvers. Hell I spent many hours in many junk yards and didn't see window louvers. I rearly seen those things on F-bodies they didn't look good then and they still don't look good. They had a purpose to keep the huge greenhouse cool but no thanks. To each their own.


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Umm I fit fine in a camaro 6ft4in @ 280lbs....... LET THE SEAT DOWN.
> *How much grease and how many shoehorns did you use to get inside the car?
> 
> If I want to sit on the ground........I'd buy an exotic car. Or.........a Vette!
> ...


:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I meant the 3800 could take up to 400.h.p. on stock internals.....

The challenger.....take it to the track. It's to heavy In about 15 miles of hard driving the brakes were fading. It under steers and the steering has a huge deadzone??(Dodge u need to fix that) for quick transations...Tracking that would put so much wear on components it would be nuts say goodbye to tires and brakes!
HOWEVER, it was/is extremely fun on long, twisty, country roads 

Third my GTO is just awesomesauce with the new bushings, very soon BMR and Pedders will have a bastard lovechild and it's result will be my car so....... 

Foruth i don't care what you say i do what i want. I want a z34(1991 in 5 speed) soooo but right now my z26 does just fine but will agree those engines need a rebuild every 60-90K miles but a rebuilds kits are cheap now... However a 3800 will fit in one and that will be going in my futrure one.......


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, are we talking about our cars. This GTO is far superior to the old ones in so many ways. It honors the GTO badge rather than trying to resurrect it. I am proud to be an owner of the "new" GTO and I do not depend on others to vilify or praise my chosen car. I am proud to be an owner of a 2005 GTO. Say what you wish, it is STILL MY car and I am going to drive it and enjoy what it has to offer. To offer other opinions, sorry, I can't hear you!!! La, LA, LA, LA, BURP!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Oh my goodness, are we talking about our cars. This GTO is far superior to the old ones in so many ways.


Now hold on there Bucko!  :cool


----------



## MoGoThnSho (Jul 8, 2009)

If you enjoy putting the GTO down so much leave this forum!


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> Oh my goodness, are we talking about our cars. This GTO is far superior to the old ones in so many ways. It honors the GTO badge rather than trying to resurrect it. I am proud to be an owner of the "new" GTO and I do not depend on others to vilify or praise my chosen car. I am proud to be an owner of a 2005 GTO. Say what you wish, it is STILL MY car and I am going to drive it and enjoy what it has to offer.


 :agree
Well put and I don't mean to put down the old GTO's...I'd give almost anything to own one. I grew up with a '68 GTO and a '72 Firebird Formula at home. But I really, really like my car so...


> If you enjoy putting the GTO down so much leave this forum!


Definitely :agree

Thanks:seeya


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

MoGoThnSho said:


> If you enjoy putting the GTO down so much leave this forum!


*NOT PUTTING DOWN THE GOAT AT ALL. BUT THIS IS A DISCUSSION BOARD AND EVERYONE OF US THAT OWNS OR HAS OWNED ONE IS ENTITLED TO STATE HIS/HER OPINION.

With that said, if anyone cannot handle my thoughts or anyone else's thoughts and opinions, then kindly just state nothing at all. 

Or take your own advice.................AND YOU LEAVE THE FORUM!!

NUFF' SAID!*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I thought you were selling your gto? ^^^^^


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

GRIM said:


> *NOT PUTTING DOWN THE GOAT AT ALL. BUT THIS IS A DISCUSSION BOARD AND EVERYONE OF US THAT OWNS OR HAS OWNED ONE IS ENTITLED TO STATE HIS/HER OPINION.
> 
> With that said, if anyone cannot handle my thoughts or anyone else's thoughts and opinions, then kindly just state nothing at all.
> 
> ...


I think people might be having a problem with your attitude more than anything else. Just a thought.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GRIM said:


> *Okay, I'm still new here to the site. But what I always thought would have made the 04-06 GTO killer looking would have been if an aftermarket company had made some nice ABS rear and side window louvers.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> :cool*





GRIM said:


> * if anyone cannot handle my thoughts or anyone else's thoughts and opinions, then kindly just state nothing at all.
> 
> *


Here's a thought... if you can't handle the response, don't ask the question!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:golfclap


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> :golfclap










?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought my GTO because I wanted RELIABLE fun, a back seat, and better than 10-12mpg. Maybe it doesn't have the torque of the built 400 in my GP, but the top end on the LS2 is crazy by comparison.

Something that was truly Pontiac... a driver's car, something with respectable punch, handles well, and yet is comfortable with subtle class.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> I bought my GTO because I wanted RELIABLE fun, a back seat, and better than 10-12mpg...but the top end on the LS2 is crazy...
> 
> Something that was truly Pontiac... a driver's car, something with respectable punch, handles well, and yet is comfortable with subtle class.


:agree :agree :agree

Couldn't have said it better myself!!

:cheers


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

73 Grand Ams,GTO's and some Lemans did come with the side window louvers, And My 77 Z/28 had the back window louvers when I bought it, I removed them but wish I had them back now. I don't believe The newer GTO's would look good with the louver's on the sides.


----------

